# Black 4x4 looking for dogs



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Men in black 4x4 allegedly holding Lhasa Apso in season out of car window to attract dogs to them, in Wakefield police notified, although they don't seem to be doing much to catch these scumbags, most seem to be Romanians


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

OMG! That is messed up! I hope the people responsible are found soon. What are they doing with the dogs they attract? I hope one bites them!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome Pasuded, yes its a big problem here and getting worse, some are stealing pedigree dogs to sell again, and maybe breed from, some are being stolen as bait dogs for fighting dogs, 
Since these Austerity measures it does seem to have got worse, maybe coincidence, 
People are even having dogs grabbed out of their arm, if small, or dragged off with the leads, even houses broken into and litters of puppies stole, 
A lot of the theives are foreigners it seems particularly Romanians as we have a lot of them now in the country
There are even dogs taken from gardens, i cant bear to think about what happens to them, its a huge problem here now


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Until this problem is taken seriously, and the correct punishment or better still vigilantes get them, it will get worst, I can't bear to think how the animals are suffering


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is there a link to this story?


----------

